# Write the Saddest Story Ever With Only Four Words



## AndrewLowe

I saw a pretty interesting writing prompt on Facebook this morning:  

"Write the Saddest Story Ever Using only Four Words!"  

We came up with some pretty interesting ones... 


Ex is still stalking 
My iPhone is cracked 
I have no food 
Another Adam Sandler movie 
Princess Fiona divorces Shrek 
The bar is closed

What are the saddest 4 letter stories you can come up with?  

I swear...  It's a legitimate writing prompt


----------



## Ireth

The first two are more scary than sad.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

The discussion of contemporary politics is not allowable on Mythic Scribes.  

Thank you.   

Content in the original post edited.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl

All the children died. Baby got Reye's Syndrome. Neonatal penile necrotizing fasciitis. Look in the mirror.


----------



## Gryphos

I stepped on lego.


----------



## Ireth

Tea box is empty.


----------



## Heliotrope

Romeo woke up. Oops.


----------



## Ireth

Buttercup married Prince Humperdinck.


----------



## Svrtnsse

That's it? Yes, sorry...


----------



## Nimue

Death on a honeymoon.


----------



## Velka

I forgot to save.

I pressed reply all.

Pizza with no cheese.

Wine but no corkscrew.

Rent is due today.

Fresh manicure and itchy.

I forgot my anniversary.


----------



## AndrewLowe

T.Allen.Smith said:


> The discussion of contemporary politics is not allowable on Mythic Scribes.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Content in the original post edited.



Original Post Content Edited ):


----------



## Penpilot

Lester Paul: Died alone.
-------------
I'm pregnant. Not anymore.
-------------
First love. Last heartbreak.
--------------
Kiss me darling.

No.
---------------
Please don't jump.

Goodbye.
--------------
He laughed.

She didn't.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

"I love you."

"Thanks."


----------



## Heliotrope

Mommy, I went poo....


Where is your sister? 


Velka: Was our anniversary today?


----------



## Drakevarg

Can't feel my legs.


----------



## Geo

Selling cradle, never used


----------



## Devor

Could not load page.

User Violation. Account Suspended.

Automatic Windows Update: Restarting


----------



## Russ

She loved me not.

Steelers beaten by Browns.


----------



## Miskatonic

Global ban on puppies.


----------



## Penpilot

A trilogy of 4 word stories.

I can live forever.

-----------------------------

I watched everyone die.

------------------------------

Graveyard Earth, my home.


----------



## TheKillerBs

Geo said:


> Selling cradle, never used


Right in the feels. ;_;



Russ said:


> Steelers beaten by Browns.


That's hilarious though.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Geo said:


> Selling cradle, never used


Hemingway, when challenged to write a story using only six words, famously responded:  

Baby shoes for sale, never worn.


----------



## Geo

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Hemingway, when challenged to write a story using only six words, famously responded:
> 
> Baby shoes for sale, never worn.



And his has so much punch than mine, that's why he's such a genius... of course it can also be that he had two more words to work


----------



## UncleanGenes

You're not the one!


----------



## FifthView

I enjoyed life, once.


----------



## HellionHeloise

Relationship Status: It's complicated.

Are you still watching?

I never loved you.

He didn't make it.


----------



## SteveW

I Went To Swindon

(That's one for the English people amongst us)


----------



## Tom

Your password is invalid.


----------



## Ban

Life was good, almost.

I let happiness slip.

Alien, even at home.

Forgot to say goodbye.


----------



## UncleanGenes

Chest hurts when coughing.


----------



## Gryphos

_BANG!_
mmm whatcha saaaaaayyy


----------



## pischtoph

Boom! the world ends

The Babies last breath

Ate the last Dorito

Viagra does not work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shannon M Metcalf

Pain comes from within.


----------



## Miskatonic

Peanut Butter. No Jelly.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

All files deleted.

[OK]​


----------



## Devor

We're moving to Jersey.


----------



## pmmg

What’s a kiss like?


I steal that from one a thread topic that the bot’s like to look at. 'What’s it like to kiss on the neck?' seems like one of the saddest questions I've read. Good this one is not for the four word creepy story.


----------



## FifthView

This too shall pass.

(Obviously, that isn't mine. It so often does apply however.)


----------

